# Jump building plans



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

I've decided that it will be much cheaper for me to build my jumps than to buy them premade. From my calculation, its gonna cost me under $15 to make the standards, then whatever I pay for jump cups. I already have poles for the jumps, so I dont need extras right away. I eventually might get a few pvc poles and wrap them in electric tape so they are bright, but thats not urgent. I found these plans to make the standards: Jump standard plans

and I have some paint to paint them with. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on another different type of jump I should make? Something "scary" or that is easy to build but different to look at. I was also planning to build a flower box to put artificial flowers in under the jump.

Do you prefer to paint your jumps with latex or oil based paint?


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought my jumps and some options I went for that you could easily build yourself are a lattice jump and a brick "wall". Each is just a fairly thin sheet that I am sure you can get from Lowes or Home Depot, and cut to size. Mine just hang from the jump with 3-4 zip ties run through drilled holes and then a pole is run through the zip ties. I also have a "flower box". You can put almost anything safe over or under the jumps - cones, towels, your old Christmas tree, etc. Just be sure that if he lands on it he won't get hurt. Also put scary things next to the jump, like potted plants.


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 27, 2009)

I have made my own jumps using 2' PVC cut at 40' high (per AMHR rules) set into a wooden base.. Holes are drilled starting at 12' , 14' etc. up to 30" (max AMHR) . THen a 2 1/2" T (PVC) with the side part cut so the poles can sit on them , I used a bolt to go through the T and PVC pole.....

As for painting them I have found that if you take sandpaper and ruff up the plastic you can then use krylon Plastic paint for outdorr furniture and it workd great...I have painted my Hunter course with Natural colors browns, grey and my Jumper course is bright colors Reds, Blues , orange,etc....My Obstacle course is done in electrical tape...

As for scary jumps , I have a jump with Cut out doggies for standards , coke a cola bottles , a brickwall , stonewall etc....

I came from a background in Grand Prix jumpers so I have turned to that knowledge to make my Miniature course that I use when doing our clubs AMHR show in April....

As for floor boxes you can make them out of wood or go buy the plastic ones and insert fake flowers ...

Good luck with making your jump course.

Jennifer


----------



## minglewood (Mar 27, 2009)

One of my faves from my hunter/jumper days is the false liverpool. Paint a piece of plywood blue, put it under the rails of your jump-in front, behind, or square underneath. They'll usually give it a good look at first, but if they can jump water (or pretend water) they'll usually be pretty bold to anything else.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

I was wondering if instead of painting plywood blue for a liverpool if folding a blue tarp underneath the jump would work the same? I can store that in a way smaller area, its cheap, very light weight, and I can use it for other stuff too.


----------



## minglewood (Mar 27, 2009)

mydaddysjag said:


> I was wondering if instead of painting plywood blue for a liverpool if folding a blue tarp underneath the jump would work the same? I can store that in a way smaller area, its cheap, very light weight, and I can use it for other stuff too.


----------

